# [Firefox] ProblÃ¨me d'affichages carractÃ¨res spÃ©ciaux[solved]

## jaymz

Bonjour Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis un peu spÃ©cial dans Firefox, et accessoirement dans aterm, Eterm...

Les forums gentoo n'affichent pas les carractÃ¨res accentuÃ©s correctement, Ã  la place j'ai de petit losanges avec un ? dedans... Bizarement, sur toute autre page, l'affichage n'est pas corrompu... j'ai essayÃ© avec fr_BE@euro et fr_BE.utf8 comme locale, mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un aurait il une idÃ©e?

De mÃªme, mais moins gÃªnant, je n'arrive pas Ã  avoir des Ã©Ã©â¬â¬Ã®Ã®Ã® dans un terminal.

PS dans la fenÃªtre d'Ã©dition du message, les accents passent bien... et j'arrive a voir mes accents aussi pour la lecture du message, juste pas les accents dans les autres messages...

----------

## kernelsensei

Bah nous ton message on le voit tout cassé ^^;

As-tu suivi le guide de localisation en français ? (dispo sur le forum)

Et merci de corriger ton titre afin qu'il soit conforme  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

oui merci de respecter la charte du forum comme indiquée par kernelsensei   :Wink:  , de plus va faire un tour dans le forum il y a un HOW-TO de localisation français de gentoo , il y a également une documentation dans la section docs de gentoo (voir menu page d'acceuil) bonne continuation  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

pour ce qu'il visualise de son côté il est aussi possible que cela soit la conf de son firefox

préférence / contenu / police et couleur / avancé

exemple paradoxal car je crois être "full utf8 "

si j'ai dans firefox / préférence / contenu / police et couleur / avancé

encodage par défaut Occidental (Euro ) iso 8859-15 > les accents sont bons

mais si j'ai

encodage par défautunicode utf8  j'ai les losanges avec le ? dedans

zarbi à mon sens

----------

## jaymz

Bon, j'ai activé la détection automatique des caractères et ca a l'air de passer... bizare quand meme.

je vais regarder cet how to pour mon autre problème

Merci

----------

## kopp

TOn texte était en UTF-8 mais le forum ne l'est pas. D'où le fait que tu fois des signes bizarre quand tu es en affichage UTF-8

Après il doit falloir  lui dire d'écrire aussi en ISO quelque chose dans les champs.

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> TOn texte était en UTF-8 mais le forum ne l'est pas. D'où le fait que tu fois des signes bizarre quand tu es en affichage UTF-8
> 
> Après il doit falloir  lui dire d'écrire aussi en ISO quelque chose dans les champs.

 

On écrit dans l'encodage de la page  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Oui m'en suis rendu compte après... j'avais la flemme d'éditer.

----------

